# Jibbing



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

the way i 180 on is just bring my knees up to my chest to allow the rotation time. i don't do much different than when i boardslide, just leave out the upper body counter-roatation. i dont know if this is right but it works great for me. as far as which way is easier to 270, i guess it just depend on which direction you're more comfortable spinning


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah i went today for just and hour and like i landed so many 180 ons
also how would you 180 on onto a flat bar?? seems to be pretty random where i land on the box :laugh:

also for nose presses do you reccomend going for it or practicing on flat;then snow;then rail?


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

i like snow before rail, but the easiest place to learn a nose press is on a fun box. super big, super easy to get on, and not much risk involved. i would start though buy ollie-ing onto your nose and holding it as long as possible. cat tracks and other flat ground areas are a great place to feel it out.

from there, you can nose/tail press just about anything


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> i like snow before rail, but the easiest place to learn a nose press is on a fun box. super big, super easy to get on, and not much risk involved. i would start though buy ollie-ing onto your nose and holding it as long as possible. cat tracks and other flat ground areas are a great place to feel it out.
> 
> from there, you can nose/tail press just about anything


yeah i love doing a nollie to 5-0 you can get the nose so high 

also this is kinda random but i can do a switch 360 nose press should i try 180 on to nose press or is this a trick that i don't have any business doing?

also for doing FS boardslides what are some good ways to look behind you right now im looking over my shoulder. ive seen some of the better guys looking like under their arm. so should i switch??


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> also how would you 180 on onto a flat bar?? seems to be pretty random where i land on the box :laugh:


You need a lot more riding control before you try to 180 onto a rail, unless you find a nice one that only a foot of the ground and wide then go for it.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

seant46 said:


> You need a lot more riding control before you try to 180 onto a rail, unless you find a nice one that only a foot of the ground and wide then go for it.


well this is the hill i snowboard nothing too dangerous here :laugh: setups changed a lot from whats in the vid. not me BTW

to be honest this place is amazing for rails 
YouTube - elm creek opening day 2009


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well i was wonderig if anyone has any more tips/suggestions


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I personally think that 270's onto rails are easier than 180s because of the larger surface area to land on. Other than that learn how to do everything switch, and getting presses on lock.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

GC24 said:


> Well I personally think that 270's onto rails are easier than 180s because of the larger surface area to land on. Other than that learn how to do everything switch, and getting presses on lock.


would you have any tips for a 270 out cause i can't seem to throw my weight hard enough to get the full rotation


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> would you have any tips for a 270 out cause i can't seem to throw my weight hard enough to get the full rotation


First get comfortable popping off of rails. I think its much easier to pop off and spin off a rail when I'm sliding with my binding over the rail instead of having the rail in between my bindings, not as stylish though. 
Prewind with your shoulders as much as you can. 
Try hitting the feature with more speed so you will have a little more hangtime coming off of the rail.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

If you are looking for jibs and tricks to do then watch every sunday/saturday in the park --> YouTube - sunday in the park. That should give you a good idea of what you should aspire to. After that get on your board and have fun. 
For any rotation you just have to work on it. It will come eventually.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah great suggestion... he's right though watch some pro's hit the rails im sure they'll have plenty of tricks to inspire you. try watching some Marc frank montoya, eddie wall or just any vid from big bear or mt high... so cal is king of the jib feature bear mtn is JIB CITY nothing else comes close


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

GC24 said:


> First get comfortable popping off of rails. I think its much easier to pop off and spin off a rail when I'm sliding with my binding over the rail instead of having the rail in between my bindings, not as stylish though.
> Prewind with your shoulders as much as you can.
> Try hitting the feature with more speed so you will have a little more hangtime coming off of the rail.


I think most people would agree that having the rail under one of your bindings is more stylish than between the bindings. This way you can tweak out the leg that's not on the rail.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure what you'd call it, but at the intermediate park @ Bromley VT they have a banked / curved rail that i've been trying to boardslide all season. Rails were my big goal this year and for the most part I can 50/50 newbie and intermediate rails. I can also frontside and backside boardslide the straight rails. 

the curved rail is a lot more tricky because if i don't have speed i seem to slip off the rail, and if i don't change my center for gravity towards the end of the rail my board slips out from under me and i land ass first. I nailed it once so far and felt so pimp. problem is i always forget how much i need to lean forward in order to stay perpendicular over the rail....is there such a thank as leaning too forward? also is there a proper term for what kind of rail this is?


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Dextersmom said:


> Not sure what you'd call it, but at the intermediate park @ Bromley VT they have a banked / curved rail that i've been trying to boardslide all season. Rails were my big goal this year and for the most part I can 50/50 newbie and intermediate rails. I can also frontside and backside boardslide the straight rails.
> 
> the curved rail is a lot more tricky because if i don't have speed i seem to slip off the rail, and if i don't change my center for gravity towards the end of the rail my board slips out from under me and i land ass first. I nailed it once so far and felt so pimp. problem is i always forget how much i need to lean forward in order to stay perpendicular over the rail....is there such a thank as leaning too forward? also is there a proper term for what kind of rail this is?


Watch 15 seconds in for proper technique on curved rails. YouTube - Sunday in the Park 10 - 2008


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

leif said:


> Watch 15 seconds in for proper technique on curved rails. YouTube - Sunday in the Park 10 - 2008


awesome thanks!!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah the popping thing sounds like thats my prob.
with my 270s on i realized i wasn't jumping high enough and now they are fairly consistent seems like the same problem with my 270s off


----------

